# Army Withholds Chemical-Attack Antidote From First



## MMiz (Jun 16, 2004)

Army Withholds Chemical-Attack Antidote From First Responders


Army Withholds Chemical-Attack Antidote From First Responders
Reactive Skin Decontamination Lotion Undergoes Testing By Army

POSTED: 10:13 am EDT June 11, 2004

WASHINGTON -- The government is refusing to provide U.S. communities an antidote controlled by the Army and stockpiled by other countries to treat chemical attack victims.

The product is called Reactive Skin Decontamination Lotion. It was developed by the Canadian military years ago and won Food and Drug Administration approval in 2003. It's sold in other NATO countries for neutralizing sarin, mustard gas and other chemical agents.

The antidote is being tested by the Army. But the companies that make it aren't permitted to sell it or even advertise it to state and local governments in the United States. 

A Homeland Security Department spokesman won't comment.

Some lawmakers have written the Army about the delay.


----------

